# Fitness question



## finy (May 22, 2010)

Do personal trainers exist in Singapore and do people use them? Or can they afford to?


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

a lot of personal trainers, and Singaporeans can afford it - atleast there are people who can pretty much afford it.

Maybe you should do a visit to Singapore, and then conclude  there are hordes of fitness centers, and also a lot of 'exclusive' trainers, who work on nothing less than 10,000 $ a month retainer ..


----------



## libbybe (Jan 8, 2011)

finy said:


> Do personal trainers exist in Singapore and do people use them? Or can they afford to?


Dr Luke Mccabe (a chiropractor) at Salveo Lifestyle and Fitness Centre is a brilliant personal fitness trainer and is highly recommended


----------



## Shapecontrol (Jan 21, 2011)

U are looking for a trainer because u want to lose weight?


----------

